# [EVDL] EValert: GE WattStation Damages Leaf EVs = can no longer charge from any EVSE



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are also GE Wattstations that people have in their homes. One of our
Maryland Leaf owners had her Leaf damaged by the Wattstation she had
installed at her home.

Dave


> "brucedp5" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > % Leaf drivers should not use any GE WattStations from this point on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have updated the nabble evdl archive listing for this post
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EValert-GE-WattStation-Damages-Leaf-EVs-can-no-longer-charge-from-any-EVSE-tp4656641.html
Please use it when linking or reprinting.


IMO: some might consider this is a 'The sky is falling' EValert, but if
there is any chance that a driver's Leaf EV will be damaged so the EV
can no longer charge from any EVSE, then short of regularly towing the
Leaf EV to a L3 EVSE, the pack will soon brick. It is just not worth
that happening.


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Dave Davidson wrote:
> > There are also GE Wattstations that people have in their homes. One of
> > our
> > Maryland Leaf owners had her Leaf damaged by the Wattstation she had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Perhaps we could call these GE chargers Leaf Blowers

/Bob



> Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> 
> > I have updated the nabble evdl archive listing for this post
> > http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EValert-GE-WattStation-Damages-Leaf-EVs-can-no-longer-charge-from-any-EVSE-tp4656641.html
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sheeooot it took a minute for that to sink in... Good call.



> Robert Siebert <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Perhaps we could call these GE chargers Leaf Blowers
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anybody having technical info about this issue?
What is the reason a charging station can cause
damage to a Leaf? In essence all there is boils
down to a GFCI enabled 240V grid outlet with contactor
and a +/- 12V signal to handshake when charging happens.
Does the 12V signal not conform to spec and either
damage the circuit in the Leaf or is it as silly as the
charge station does not fully implement the proper protocol
so the charger does not actually charge and the Leaf dies
from never being charged up?

The only technical detail I could find was that it had to
do with a diode in the EV, which leads me to suspect that
it has to do with the +/-12V pilot signal and if the
charging station does not fully implement the proper
protocol (which some stations do not) and for example
omit the -12V signal and send 0V instead, then the car might
decide not to charge from that station.... 

Inquiring minds like to know...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Dave Davidson
Sent: Thursday, July 19, 2012 9:31 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EValert: GE WattStation Damages Leaf EVs = can no
longer charge from any EVSE

There are also GE Wattstations that people have in their homes. One of
our Maryland Leaf owners had her Leaf damaged by the Wattstation she had
installed at her home.

Dave


> "brucedp5" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > % Leaf drivers should not use any GE WattStations from this point on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Anybody having technical info about this issue?
> >
> > The only technical detail I could find was that it had to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi David,
Since GE confirmed that they did something wrong,
there must be a fault or incorrect implementation
in the charging station that causes damage to the Leaf
as a result - even if it is that it does not allow the
vehicle to charge.
Throwing the connector in a puddle and having the
charging station accidentally connecting the 240V
may be dangerous, but does not damage the Leaf.

The only ways that I can see that a charging station
can damage an EV like the Leaf are:
1. It fails to deliver actual charge so the EV dies
(not likely to result in damage as the owner will
detect the absence of charge and charge elsewhere)
2. The charging station causes signals on the Pilot that
cause damage to the EV. Not likely as there are clear
standard mandatory values to implement the signals
and the 12V and resistance values only allow low current
not likely to blow any diodes or cause other damage.
3. The charging station causes spikes or other surges on
the 240V wiring that exceeds isolation or current ratings
of the EV charger and blows it up. This may be something
where a charger closes or opens a contactor in a way that
causes spikes or hard surge currents that cause the input
components on the charger (such as rectifier diodes) to
fail prematurely.

The latter seems to be the most likely problem with the
WattStation and adding some surge suppression or a filter
that allows better control of 240V voltage and current
will probably all that is needed to make it well-behaved.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of David Rees
Sent: Friday, July 20, 2012 1:12 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EValert: GE WattStation Damages Leaf EVs = can no
longer charge from any EVSE

On Thu, Jul 19, 2012 at 10:59 PM, Cor van de Water <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> > Anybody having technical info about this issue?
> >
> > The only technical detail I could find was that it had to do with a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > Since GE confirmed that they did something wrong,
> 
> ...


----------

